# Choir a cappella / On the Beach at Night Alone



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

This is piece I've composed for our school choir in late 2012. The text is by Walt Whitman as you probably know.
Our choir is not professional and this was just public rehearsal (for parents and friends, you know). We've never sung anything so modern before (all those dissonances, etc.).
Hope you'll like it!


__
https://soundcloud.com/fholacky%2Fon-the-beach-at-night-alone


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you have the score so that I could look at it?


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1d71tv8194vhhb2/score.pdf


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

This is such a nice piece of music! I'm happy that you shared. I thought your use of the choir was nice and reminded me of Eric Whitacre. Your text stress was great throughout except at measures 50 to 51 where "ing" of shining is on the first beat of 51. I would just change the time signature from 3/4 to 4/4 and have the following measure be 2/4. Otherwise your harmonies were really great.


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words!


----------

